# صلاحية المواد المختبرية



## farouq dabag (23 أغسطس 2009)

ساعدوني 
انا مهندس اعمل في احدى محطاط توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وقد انتهى صلاحية المواد المختبرية لدينا(لفحص كمية العسرة )
اي % للعسرة حيث ان هذه المواد الشركة الاجنبية كانت تجلبه والان انتهى عقدهافما هي الطريقة لمعرفة ذلك وشكرا 
:18:


----------



## refaai (27 أغسطس 2009)

المواد التي تقدر العسر في المياه من الممكن تحضيرهابسهوله أرجع الي كتب التحضير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم_
_ يمكن معايره الحوامض مع القواعد القياسيه والقواعد ىمع الحوامض القياسيه والاملاح مع الحوامض._
_كل المواد يمكن معايرته الداخله بالانتاج _


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (22 يناير 2010)

شكر ا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مواد فحص العسرة لا تنتهي بانتهاء التاريخ المسجل عليها اذا كانت محفوظة بشكل جيد وبالتالي يمكن عمل ما يسمى revalidation وهو بتحضير عينة عيارية معروفة قيمة العسرة وفحصها بنفس الطريقة فاذا كانت النتيجة صحيحة فهذا دليل على صلاحية المواد . ويمكن متابعة الفحص اما اذا كانت الشركة تحضر ما يسمى كت( kit ) للفحص فيمكن تحضير مواد اخرى مثل ال( EDTA ) واستخدامها لفحص العسرة مع مادة قاعدية تسمى بفر ( buffer ).
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## farouq dabag (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم اخواني


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (2 يونيو 2011)

كيف يمكن تحضير الEdta والبفر


----------



## ahlat (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم 

هناك قوانين يمكنك من خلالها تحضير اي ماده تريدها

لتحضير محلول مولاري من مادة صلبه 

weight = Molarity x MW x (volum ml / 1000

Molarity = التركيز المراد تحضيره
Molar mass or Molar weight =MW
volum = الكميه المراد تحضيرها بــ مل

مثال : نريد تحضير Edta بتركيز 0.01 مولاري وبحجم 250 مل
الحل :
تعويضا في القانون :
weight= 0.01 x 292.24 x (250/1000) =0.73 g

مثال : نريد تحضير Edta بتركيز 0.01 مولاري في لتر 
weight= 0.01 x 292.24 x (1000/1000) =2.92 g


----------



## ahlat (3 أكتوبر 2012)

وبالعاده نستخدم ملح EDTA ثنائي الصوديوم ( Na2C10N2O8H14 .2H2O) وبالتالي فيكون MW= 372


اما اذا اردت تحضيره بالعياريه ( Normality) فسوف تضرب في الوزن المكافئ وليس MW

فيكون وزنه المكافئ 372/2=186


----------



## maidi (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الإخوة الكرام .....
مشكورين لهذا الجهد ، ولكن إذا ذكرتم الطريقة كاملة للأخ المهندس ...... بدءاً من المواد اللازمة وكيفية تحضير المواد من أجل الاختبار وأخذ العينة وشروطها والأدوات المخبرية اللازمة ، ثم طريقة المعايرة ، وبعد ذلك القوانين المطلوبة وطريقة الحساب . تكونوا بذلك قد بوركتم جميعاً . 
شكراً لتعاونكم
مع ملاحظة أن المهندس المذكور ربما يكون اختصاصه ليس كيمياء ، لأنه يستخدم مجموعة الفحص السريع للقساوة Kit كما أشار المهندس نبيل مشكوراً ، وهذه المجموعات تنتهي صلاحتها بعد فترة ، وهي غير دقيقة القياس فقط قياسها تقريبي .


----------

